# ford f350 crew cab



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I'm looking at buying a 1993 ford f350 crew cab with a 5.8L engine.
My question is could I put a fisher V plow on it without overloding it ?


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

I don't think you can. You should contact a dealer to find out for sure though. 
Since that truck is well out of warranty you might find a dealer who will install a plow on that truck, its mostly going to depend on that particular dealer (if he wants the buisness).


----------



## captjack (Dec 31, 2000)

I have a 95 ford f350 crew cab 4x4 diesel. I have an 8 ft western pro the only problem i have is that i didn't get a 9 ft plow.
I dont plow small areas so the size of the truck is not a problem.

Mine got the complimentry upgrade to 3 springs in the front !!
IT doesn't even sag a bit when the plow is raised,
You might want to check out ford-diesel.com and do some research on the e4od trans, that will be your weak link in the set up.
jack


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

With the small gas engine,and the strong Dana 60,I think you will be fine with just about any plow on that truck.Id go ahead with it if I were you.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Get a 9' blade, and rock and roll.

Geoff


----------

